# Newbie Questions



## FishChum (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I found all the info I need and it was nice that everbody was so helpfull (not)


----------



## FishChum (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I...totally missed this thread... O_O

Sorry.. some things fall through sometimes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

FishChum said:


> Well I found all the info I need and it was nice that everbody was so helpfull (not)


Sometimes it takes a bit longer than a day to get a decent or any reply.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Sometimes it takes a bit longer than a day to get a decent or any reply.


honestly, i missed this thread yesterday, his loss though


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, missed it too in favor of threads I was following.

You have to be abit more patient...Even though it may seem like it a few of us are on all the time, we do have other things to do, like water changes


----------

